

Webpage removal request tool - sublemonic
https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/removals?pli=1

======
slapshot
It only works if (1) you own the site, (2) the content is 404, (3) your credit
card number appears in a result, or (4) it needs to be under Search Safe.

Any other case and you're SOL. Sadly, "remove angelfire.com/*" doesn't work.

------
zandorg
When my Geocities 'Computer game novellas' collection page went down (after
Geocities shut down), I uploaded it to a Tripod site, but Google refused to
index it. Later, I put it on my corporate site under /homepages, and added
that to Google. In just a few days, I'm again top of the list for 'level 9
novellas' in Google. I updated the link to the novellas site in Wikipedia
(from the old Geocities to the new site), but I don't know whether Google took
notice of that, or just the fact that my corporate site is not a Tripod site
(and thus more legitimate?).

